# SPOILER: Spekulationen zu WoW: Mists of Pandaria



## Calthras2 (11. August 2012)

Vorsicht! Im folgenden Beitrag veröffentliche ich meine Spekulationen zur Storyentwicklung in WoW Mists of Pandaria




Wer dies nicht sehen will, sollte nun den Beitrag verlassen.






_*
[SPOILER ALTERT]*_




















_*Jaina und Varian*_

 Wie wir alle wissen dreht Jaina Prachtmeer nach dem Angriff der Horde auf ihre geliebte Sumpfstadt Theramore völlig durch.

 Folglich wandelt sich die pazifistische, freundliche und eifrig lernende Jaina(sie wollte ja immer nur studieren) in eine mögliche unbarmherzige, kaltblütige Horde-Hasserin, welche nun keinen Wert mehr auf Diplomatie setzt und ihre Haare weiß färben lässt.

 Aufgrund ihres Wandels könnte es durchaus möglich sein, dass Lady Prachtmeer und der kriegerische Herrscher des südlichen Königreichs der Menschen sich nähern.

 Beide Herrscher entwickeln einen sich mehr und mehr aufbauenden Hass auf Mitglieder der Horde.

 Auf der einen Seite verliert Jaina ihr Zuhause und ihren einzigen Horde-Verbündeten Thrall, welcher die Horde mit Frau und Kind verlassen hat und auf der anderen Seite hat Varian viel an die Horde verloren. 

 So musste er mit ansehen wie Sturmwind im 2.Krieg zerstört wurde, er sah wie sein Vater, Llane Wrynn, von der Orcin Garona verraten und ermordet wurde.

 All diese Ereignisse hinterließen nicht nur körperliche Narben (im Gesicht), sondern auch psychische Wunden, welche bei jedem Gedanken an ein Mitglied der Horde droht sich zu entzünden.

 Selbst der Tod seiner Frau und Volkswirtschaftslehererin , Tiffin Ellerian Wrynn, änderte nichts an seinem Gemüt. 

 Sein unbändiger Hass auf die Horde vermag nun keiner mehr zu stoppen.

*Oder doch?*

 Es könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass sich beide in Zukunft näher kommen könnten.

 Es spricht sehr viel für diese Beziehung:

- _Jaina könnte wie Tiffin seine Wutausbrüche kontrollieren

- _ _Aus militärischer Sicht wäre es für die Allianz durchaus wertvoll, Jaina als vollwertigen Verbündeten im Kampf gegen die Horde zu haben.

- _ _Der Teenie Anduin Wrynn bekommt eine neue Mutter, welche nicht so tobsüchtig und wild wie sein Vater ist

- _ _Außerdem erkannte man, dass Jaina durchaus Gefühle für Varian empfindet. In der Eiskronenzitadelle weint sie vor Stolz auf ihren König, als er Gnade vor Rache walten ließ.

(er verschonte das Leben von Varok Saurfang)_ 

 Dies sind reine Spekulationen, aber es liegt im Bereich des Möglichen, dass diese Beziehung eine Zukunft hat.






​ _*Nachfolger für den Kriegshäuptling der Horde: Vol'jin von den Dunkelspeeren*_



 Wie viele bereits wissen wird Garrosh, Kriegshäuptling der Horde aus Cataclysm, abtrünnig und der Endboss der WoW-Erweiterung Mists of Pandaria.

 Die stürmische und wilde Horde braucht, aber einen guten Anführer, sonst würde sie wie die Geißel &#8222;ohne Kontrolle [&#8230;] und brennend durch die Welt ziehen - und alles Lebendige zerstören." &#8211; Uther der Lichtbringer.

 Es gibt mögliche Kandidaten für den Nachfolger für den Sohn von Grom Höllschrei.

 Einer davon und meiner Meinung nach der plausibelste Kandidat für den Posten des Kriegshäuptlings ist Vol'jin von den Dunkelspeeren.

 Zum einen bestätigte Blizzard, dass er eine größere Rolle in Mists of Pandaria spielen wird. 

 Zum anderen hat er seine Loyalität zur Horde mehrfach bewiesen:

_- Er stellte sich gegen seine Artgenossen und gegen den König der Trolle: König Rastakhan, welche ihr Troll-Imperium wieder aufbauen wollten, aber leider scheiterten :_(

- _ _Er ist weitaus verständnisvoller und diplomatischer als Garrosh oder Sylvanas zusammen. (er bittet selbst die Allianz um Hilfe beim Kampf gegen die Zandalari, Gurubashi und Amani).

- _ _Er hasst Garrosh über alles und ist sicherlich einer der Ersten, welcher sich gegen Garrosh stellt, wenn Höllschreis mögliche Gräueltaten bekannt werden.

- _ _Außerdem ist Vol'jin ein Troll und Trolle sind cooool!! 
_


 Dies sind reine Spekulationen, aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Alternative. 

 Blizzard selbst bestätigte Vol'jins großen Auftritt in MoP und wie wir Blizzard kennen wird er auch dies tun -> Man betrachte Thrall's große Entwicklung zum Erdaspekt in Cataclysm).



Was haltet ihr von meinen Spekulationen? Findet ihr diese Theorien plausibel? 

Mfg 

Calthras2


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2012)

Wenns nur deine eigenen Theorien sind, dann ists kein Spoiler


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2012)

Jo, war auch mein erster Gedanke *ankopfkratz*


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2012)

Spoiler



Irgendjemand wird verderbt und zum Bösewicht


----------



## BalianTorres (12. August 2012)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von meinen Spekulationen? Findet ihr diese Theorien plausibel?



Vol'jin wird eher geringe Chancen haben zum Kriegshäuptling ernannt zu werden. 
Er erfüllt nämlich ein entscheidendes Kriterium nicht. Er ist kein Orc. 
Tippe daher eher auf Aggra oder Varok.


----------



## Calthras2 (12. August 2012)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Wenns nur deine eigenen Theorien sind, dann ists kein Spoiler



Ja, aber man könnte durch diese Theorien gespoilert werden. Man würde die Welt mit anderen Augen sehen... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Andhun (12. August 2012)

Ich persönlich habe ernste Zweifel daran, dass Varian Wrynn und Jaina Prachtmeer jemals eine Beziehung über dem diplomatischen Status hinaus eingehen werden. Dafür hängen sie noch viel zu sehr ihren früheren Partnern nach. Abgesehen davon hätte das keinerlei Vorteile für die Allianz. Dadurch, dass Jaina Prachtmeer Theramore verliert, hat sie lediglich noch die Nordwacht als Besitz. Dieser Vorposten im südlichen Brachland hat aber für sich allein gesehen keine strategische Bedeutung mehr für die Allianz. Was sollte es also der Allianz bringen, wenn die Beiden möglicherweise eine Ehe oder ein eheähnliches Verhältnis eingehen? Zumal bereits bekannt ist, dass Prinz Anduin Wrynn das neue, gute Gewissen der Allianz werden wird. Diese Spekulationen halte ich persönlich für ausgeschlossen. 
Im Übrigen lässt Jaina sich ihre Haare nicht weiß färben. Ihre Haare werden weiß vor Kummer und Wut.

Die Frage nach dem neuen Kriegshäuptling der Horde steht ja schon seit einiger Zeit im Raum. Dass Vol'jin den einen großen Nachteil hat, kein Orc zu sein, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Schon vor Garrosh Höllschrei kam Cairne Bluthuf als neuer Kriegshäuptling der Horde in Frage. Thrall hatte sich ja bekanntermaßen nur für Garrosh entschieden, weil der seiner Meinung nach die Bedürfnisse der Horde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt besser erfüllt als der friedliche Cairne. Dass Garrosh ein Orc ist, hat bei der Entscheidung überhaupt keine Rolle gespielt. Trotzdem glaube ich auch nicht an Vol'jin. Dafür ist der Troll einfach zu wenig in Erscheinung getreten. Ich denke, wir werden im Laufe von MoP einen Protagonisten vorgestellt bekommen, der in Frage kommt für die Rolle. Oder Blizzard hebt sich die Entscheidung eines neuen Kriegshäuptlings auf. Nirgendwo steht geschrieben, dass die Horde zwangsweise einen einenden Anführer braucht, schon gar nicht mit den Entwicklungen in MoP im Hintergrund.


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2012)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Vol'jin wird eher geringe Chancen haben zum Kriegshäuptling ernannt zu werden.
> Er erfüllt nämlich ein entscheidendes Kriterium nicht. Er ist kein Orc.
> Tippe daher eher auf Aggra oder Varok.



Also Aggra kannst du schon mal wegstreichen. Da Verwette ich mein linkes Ei, dass die sicher nicht Kriegshäuptling wird.
Mit dem Braten im Ofen hat sie dann erstmal ganz andere Sorgen...

Das Rennen wird zwischen Varok Saurfang und Vol'jin entschieden. Gemäss Blizzard hat der Troll in MoP eine grössere Rolle, man kann also davon ausgehen, dass er zumindest in die engere Auswahl kommen wird.


----------



## Xorras (12. August 2012)

Jaina wird Nachfolgerin von Rhonin und damit Anführerin der Kirin Tor.
Ihre neue Residenz ist nach den Vorfällen nach der Zerstörung Theramores die Stadt Dalaran in Nordend.


----------



## Dogarn (12. August 2012)

Was den neuen Kriegshäuptling angeht so tippe ich stark auf Narzgrim.

Wer ist Nazgrim?

Legionär Nazgrim ist der Ork, der die Spieler durch Vasjir geleitet hat. Er ist zuallererst Taktiker, dann Krieger und das Wohl seiner Kameraden steht in seiner Prioritätenliste ganz oben. Zu sehen an der Questreihe in Vasjhir, wo er alle seine Kameraden retten lässt oder auch in diesem Alten Gott erst die Gefangenen befreit und dann zur Bewaffnung geht.

Außerdem meine ich ihn im Hordenstartvideo zu Cata gesehen zu haben. Ich glaube er wies Höllschrei in die Lage um Pandaria ein.

Alles nur Theorie, daher keine Spoiler und nix, aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass Nazgrim es wird.

Er hat was von Thrall finde ich.

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche


----------



## Calthras2 (12. August 2012)

Da Blizzard bestätigt hat, dasss Vol'jin eine größere Bedeutung spielen wird, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass er es sein wird.

Es klingt vielleicht komisch, aber wir kennen Blizzard.
Wenn Blizzard selbst den Aspekten die Unsterblichkeit rauben kann , kann man schwer davon ausgehen, dass der Orc Thron bald in den Händen eines Trolls (*trollface*) ist


----------



## Druiler (13. August 2012)

Was ist den mit Garrosh kinder?? oder hat er überhaupt keine^^

xD 

ich tippe auf Broxigar^^

sinloses getippe^^


----------



## Yaglan (14. August 2012)

Die leute raffen einfach nicht das Brox nur eine Buch Figur ist wo er ein bedeutung hat. In der Warcraft welt spielt es keine Rolle ob er dahin gereizt wäre oder ob er sich geopfert hätte oder überlebt. Sergaras wäre besiegt worden. Mit oder ohne ihn.

Da der Kriegshäuptling ein Orcischer Rang ist kann bestimmt nur ein Orc diesen Rang erlangen. Die Anführer der anderen Völker können nur für ihr Volk sprechen. Sie haben sich der Horde angeschlössen bzw die Orcs. Die Orcs wären auch ohne die anderen Völker die Horde.


----------



## Makamos (14. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich gibt mit dem Letzten Patch noch ne neue Figur wie Furorion das er alle Schwarzen Drache ausgelöscht und überhaupt aufgetaucht ist war eher unerwartet also wird der neue Kriegshäuptling auch sehr unerwartet ausgewählt das ist jedenfalls meine Theorie


----------



## Moktheshock (14. August 2012)

^^ also das Jaina und Varian sich verlieben schwer zu glauben aber wo die Liebe hinfällt kennt man ja ist schwer zu sagen.

Ich frag mich immer warum alle so eiern mit "es muss ein Orc sein" wenn Cairne Garrosh in dem Makgora geschlagen hätte wäre er Kriegshäuptling gewesen und ein Taure ;-) 

Bis jetzt waren die Kriegshäuptlinge ja nur Orcs da die neue Horde noch ziemlich jung ist und der erste Häuptling war dann Thrall (bei der neuen Horde) der Schicksalshammer beerbte der bei einem Angriff auf ein Orc Internierungslager Starb und Thrall zum Kriegshäuptling machte.
Aber wie gesagt ich denk es muss kein Orc sein der die Horde führt
mein liebling auf dem Thron wäre Vol jin aber Baine könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen, das könnte durch seine Freundschaft zu Anduin und Jaina sicher noch für Entspannung sorgen wenn der große Braune Orc geschlagen wurde ^^


----------



## Sarothan (14. August 2012)

Andhun schrieb:


> Im Übrigen lässt Jaina sich ihre Haare nicht weiß färben. Ihre Haare werden weiß vor Kummer und Wut.



Jainas Haare werden weiß, weil sie einen gewaltigen Magieakt ausgeübt hat (meine Theorie)
Im Buch "Der letzte Wächter" erfährt man, dass Magier durch den hohen oder häufigen Gebrauch von Magie körperlich altern. Ein beispiel dafür ist Medivh, den Kadghar in seiner Lehrlingszeit viel älter einschätzt.

Meiner Meinung nach wird Saurfang der neue Kriegshäuptling, er ist ein kampferprobter Orc, der sein Volk unter Garantie besser versteht als die meisten Orcs. Baine hat bisher keine Rolle gehabt und wird wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten Addon etwas machen. 

Vorsicht Spoiler und eigene Theorie! :







Vol'jin wird wahrscheinlich genau wie in Patch 4.1 die Zandalari bekämpfen, die in MoP eine tragende Rolle spielen werden, und dafür wird er wieder Horde und Allianz um Hilfe bitten, aber dieses mal wird er wohl seinen Posten als Anführer der Dunkelspeere aufgeben, die Horde verlassen und mit Patch 5.X.X eine neutrale Fraktion bilden, ähnlich dem Prinzip des Äschernen Vedikts und den Rächern des Hyjal wird man sich Ruf erfarmen, indem man im Zandalari-Schlachtzug Gegner bekämpft. 
Auf Seiten der Allianz vermute ich mal, Velen, der Anführer der Dreanei, ähnlich wie Malfurion Sturmgrimm ab und eine für Horde und Allianz neutrale Rolle einnehmen wird, da er in Visionen das Ausmaß der Katasprophen sehen wird, die durch den Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde entstehen werden.




Wie man meinen Spekulationen entnehmen kann, hoffe ich auf altbekannte Prominenz in Pandaria.


----------



## Versace83 (16. August 2012)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Vol'jin wird eher geringe Chancen haben zum Kriegshäuptling ernannt zu werden.
> Er erfüllt nämlich ein entscheidendes Kriterium nicht. Er ist kein Orc.
> Tippe daher eher auf Aggra oder Varok.



Varok ist viel zu alt... ein Orc fällt mir auf anhieb auch nicht ein. Und als folgsamer Untoter stelle ich Lady Sylvanas Windrunner als neue Anführerin der Horde vor


----------



## Bezzlebub (16. August 2012)

thralls und aggras sohn wird es hoffe ich immerhin ist der gute ja dann  10.000 Jahre alt


----------



## Calthras2 (16. August 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> thralls und aggras sohn wird es hoffe ich immerhin ist der gute ja dann 10.000 Jahre alt



Ich versteh was du meinst, aber die Aspekte haben ihre Unsterblichkeit aufgegeben. Also wird er wie normalsterbliche Helden von der Welt von Azeroth scheiden


----------

